# ssega.com - play old sega games in browser - malware?



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw someone link to this site:
"Ssega is a website to play Retro SEGA Genesis / Mega Drive Games using flash emulator directly in your browser."

My browser stops me from going to it with a malware warning
Is it safe? If it is it looks like a good distraction
www.ssega.com/‎


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 16, 2013)

I clicked on that link and got an Arnold Palmer golf game which I was allowed to start without any warnings. The loud dreary music put me off but I am sure you could run the game without problems. 

That is unless my computer is not as well protected as yours and will give me problems later.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Considered safe by:

Google Safe Browsing
McAfee SiteAdvisor
AVG Threat Labs


----------



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2013)

right, im going in....


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2013)

never heard much from sega after Dreamcast did we? shame. I spent hours smashing soul calibre on the dreamcast. Mega Drive was a POS tho


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 16, 2013)

mega drive was awesome you fucking heathen.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2013)

Days of my life lost to Sonic the hedgehog...DAYS I tell ya


----------



## Cid (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh god, I didn't fully click that you could get loads of emulated shit in browser.
http://snesbox.com/


----------

